# aquarium to vivarium?



## bohdi13 (Apr 21, 2013)

hello my fellow reptile enthusiasts,
i have a 1200(L)x60(D)x60(H) glass tank and i know these aren't prefered for snakes although i would love to use it for my Antaresia stimsoni who is slowly growing. i would love to know how i would go about doing it. is there any ways of making the enclosure hold more heat, i will probably make a rock background and i can make a large heating source with a heat cord in some slate tiles. if i have this slate heat pad will i still need a basking light as i was thinking i could use the slate heat pad as an all the time heating source and have a basking spot in the middle on a wood perch.

thanks, hope someone can help.

Bohdi.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bump for the day.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah. Go to Clark rubber and get some polystyrene to clad the outside back and sides. 
Put a lid on it that is solid and holds most of the heat. A small vent will still be needed at the cool end though.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 22, 2013)

What do you mean by "clad" if you are meaning cover will just a fake rock background work?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah background would work if it covers the glass snuggly. 
Clad means to stick against, cover etc.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Yeah background would work if it covers the glass snuggly.
> Clad means to stick against, cover etc.



thanks mate, sounds like i will be onto another project !


----------



## mudgudgeon (Apr 22, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> What do you mean by "clad" if you are meaning cover will just a fake rock background work?



If you use Polystyrene as the base for your fake rock wall, you could cover most of three sides, ie the back and both ends, it will provide good thermal insulation, particularly when rendered.
You can embed a heat cord into the fake rock feature, but it complicates the process.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 22, 2013)

mudgudgeon said:


> If you use Polystyrene as the base for your fake rock wall, you could cover most of three sides, ie the back and both ends, it will provide good thermal insulation, particularly when rendered.
> You can embed a heat cord into the fake rock feature, but it complicates the process.



yeh mate, i will make a rock background that covers each end and also the back. thanks for your help.


----------



## blackforest (Apr 23, 2013)

I had something similar and i got malamite from bunnings and cut it to size and inserted it into the tank. I attached it to the sides of the tank using silicone.


----------

